# Go O! First novice agility title at 18 months!!



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Ocean wrapped up his NADAC novice tunnelers title in 4 trials...I think it took Lars like 8. LOL. He's got a busy month in July...debuting in USDAA jumpers and lots of AKC trials where he will be doing both Standard and JWW. I am so excited about him! 

What a good little boy! 






I still laugh at him flying 3' in the air over one of the tunnels!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations! That was great and fun to watch!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I have so much fun with him. Lars has always been one big battle on the agility course...he wants to be the bus driver of the entire run. Ocean wants to be a team player and I can just relax and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

You can clearly see how much Ocean enjoys it. That is so great. Teamwork!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Team work is something I'm not used to in agility. ROFL!!! Here's one of the megalomaniac's runs...please note how Lars stops dropping bars right after I call him out on it with the second drop. We've been in Elite Jumpers for a year...and no Q yet. LOL Ocean will have his NATCH (NADAC's MACH) before Lars gets an elite jumper's title. 






Did you hear him screaming at me at that front cross in front of the camera....he HATES it when I'm actually in front of him on the course.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Way to go ocean!!!! 

I bet your dogs help people challenge their assumptions about rotties every time they sail through a course.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Congratulations!!! Very fun!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Congratulations! Loved the videos - I could actually see the difference between Lars and Ocean on the course.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

"""""" Congratulations """" Loved them thanks for sharing..


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

They are like night and day. Ocean will check in and see what I want him to do so we can do this together. But, that is Ocean...he wants to play WITH you whether it is playing ball, tug, whatever. He wants to interact with you. 

One of my agility instructors called Lars "Party of one" once after she watched him take a tug I threw as a reward and take off across the ring with it. He had no desire to play with me with it. He does that all the time with toys...you throw a ball and he won't bring it back (he does sometimes now that Ocean is here.) He will play with the toy all by himself. There are many times where I'll be throwing a ball for Ocean and Lars will be in another part of the yard beating the crap out of his jolly ball all by himself. We still call him "Lars, party of one." because he is ALL about self rewarding. Running amok and making his own rules on an agility course will totally outweigh anything I can give him reward (or correction) wise. That's been the hardest part about him. Lars only concerns himself with himself and he could be the dictator of a small third world country if he had thumbs. 

Ocean is a welcome break from my fiercely independent, brilliant evil genius. ROFL


----------

